# any interest in a 64 320?



## psychoboy (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm looking to clear out a couple projects, and I really don't wanna give this one up...but something has to go.

1964 320, project builder.
pretty clean and straight body.
complete frame.
motor and tranny.
all glass
no interior
some extras

can include complete hardbody front frame clip, 1990 240SX engine and tranny. 

located in Moore Oklahoma.


----------



## happy (Dec 1, 2007)

is this a l320 or nl320?


----------



## psychoboy (Oct 19, 2007)

it's the actual truck, not the unibody.

the unibodys are cooler, but the trucks seem more rare....

mostly due to them being driven into the ground.









hosting courtesy flickr


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

psychoboy said:


> it's the actual truck, not the unibody.
> 
> the unibodys are cooler, but the trucks seem more rare....
> 
> mostly due to them being driven into the ground.


L320s aren't more rare than NL320s. Hell they made nearly ten times as many L320s based on published numbers. They may seem more rare because people ruin them by putting attempting to put things like V6s, V8s, or hardbody front frame clips, or 1990 240SX engines and trannies in them and they end up being unfinished projects that get sold cheap or junked. And as far as cooler, well they both have their own type of coolness IMO. I like my truck just the way it is.


----------



## psychoboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Mig2 said:


> L320s aren't more rare than NL320s. Hell they made nearly ten times as many L320s based on published numbers. They may seem more rare because _people do things to them that i wouldn't, won't, or can't_.....


one of the kids from honda-tech just called.....

something about you jacking a couple gallons of his hater-ade.



so, forty plus years ago there were ten times as many.....

your published numbers don't happen to include current survivors do they?

the NLs weren't used as trucks nearly as hard as the Ls were.

So, the Ls were driven into the ground by commercial entities....the NLs were not.

I'd imagine a higher percentage of NLs are still around, even if their total numbers are less.


....which is why I used the phrase "*seem* more rare" and not "*are* more rare".




> ...people ruin them by putting attempting to put things like V6s, V8s, or hardbody front frame clips, or 1990 240SX engines and trannies in them and they end up being unfinished projects that get sold cheap


wow, way to level an insult based on nothing more than your ill informed and biased opinion.

just for accuracy, the "unfinished project" part of this truck happened in the early 90s. for a dozen or so years it's been passed around getting nothing accomplished, until it ended up in a junkyard to trade for a jeep motor.

so, you can either bitch at the people that tossed the original motor and tranny, swapped some dinky ford v6 and auto tranny in it, murdering the firewall and floorboard in the process, stripped most of the original front end parts, and threw them to seize, rust, and die in a cardboard box in the bed, slathered 60 pounds of bondo on the fenders to make some flares for that nifty wheel and tire package, and then threw the whole thing away.....

or you can hate on the guy that bought it out of the crusher's jaws, found and reassembled the front suspension, sourced an original motor and transmission for it, and then decided to hand it off to someone else to finish out their way, so he can fund the build of an LT1 for his RWD prelude, or further the restoration of his uber-rare (one of _maybe_ five in the country, thank you) 67 LN360....

and god forbid that guy offer up all his other nissan stuff to whomever might want to build that truck their way....like the hardbody clip originally soucred for a customer that wanted to bag his pathfinder...then backed out, or the 240 motor and tranny that came from a running junker headed over the scales...

because, really.....who could possibly want a something approaching modern engine that doesn't weigh a metric ton....or even disk brakes and ball joints in a daily driven, old skool lookin', pickup truck? people don't ever actually install newer technology stuff into 40 year old vehicles, do they? 

quick....someone get foose and coddington on the line and tell them to shut it down.... a guy on nissanforums says there's no market for their work.


here's a old saying that holds even more prominence on today's interweb...

"'tis better to remain silent and be thought a fool... than to speak up and remove all doubt."


in all seriousness, that's a nice truck you have there....

but the late model wheels and radial tires seem a little too modern....
i dunno why.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, I guess that's a fair response. Based on the way I worded it I guess you could take that approach though it wasn't meant as harshly as you reacted. One thing though, how can you quote someone and change the words within the quote? Anyway, what I said is just an opinion based on what I've actually seen. And I've been around these vehicles for almost 40 years. I wasn't referring to you as one of the ones with 'unfinished projects'. That's just what I've seen over the years with these (and other) Datsuns. But then aagain, I don't have anything to prove to you. I know what I know and you know what you know. That's okay. I just don't know how you could read all of what I see in your response from my statement. No one was denigrating you and I don't expect to be denigrated. See you, hope you enjoy this site because I don't and I'm gone. No useful information here anyway, not for me. Don't waste your time responding. Like I said I'm gone.


----------



## psychoboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Mig2 said:


> No one was denigrating you and I don't expect to be denigrated. See you, hope you enjoy this site because I don't and I'm gone. No useful information here anyway, not for me. Don't waste your time responding. Like I said I'm gone.



we both know you'll be back to read this....
and if you can't handle a response to your insults...you might reconsider dishing out those insults.



> I wasn't referring to you as one of the ones with 'unfinished projects'. That's just what I've seen over the years with these (and other) Datsuns.


sure you weren't referring to me....you just _happened_ to use three of the pieces I was offering (the clip, the motor, and the tranny) as a 'general' example.

i'm sure that you've regularly seen people swap "1990 240SX engines and trannies" into these trucks....specifically. I'm just the last guy in a really long line, right? 

since this is the only thread I've participated in on this board (i'm more of a classic honda guy, myself), i can't make any judgements on the rest of the board...

however...if you do, in fact, leave.....

this place will probably be better off.


----------



## BillCody (Feb 24, 2008)

*Where do you find parts?* I also have a 64 L320, but can't find tune-up parts anywhere! Can you point me in the right direction? SO MUCH APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been here since December last year. I guess I shouldn't base my opinion of the site on the attitude one one interloper whose only interest here was apparently to sell his truck and flame. Should have just put him on the ignore list. On the subject of tune up parts, however, I'm afriad I can't be of much help because I don't have the E1 engine in my truck. I have a J16 which has a different style distributor and is fairly easy to source parts for.


----------

